# Talking Timeshares Episode 5 - NJ Attorney General obtains 10M judgement against timeshare exit company



## TUGBrian (Jul 1, 2022)

new feature for this video, trying out an on screen teleprompter.  certainly helps keep your eyes from looking off camera!  will continue to work on it.  Takes a bit of getting used to thats for sure!


----------



## JohninUtah (Jul 2, 2022)

I wish the survey was more than yes or no in many cases because not alway just a yes or no answer. For instance, I usually don't ask friends to help pay for the room but I have when they've traveled to the same place with us multiple times and the room is expensive like $2,600 at Grand Luxxe.


----------



## Arusso (Jul 2, 2022)

Great job Brian.  Makes all the difference in the world, looking into the camera and speaking with emotion.  The message came through loud and clear.

As a NJ resident, I followed the litigation.  I believe the only consumer protection that a state can structure to decrease the incidence of unscrupulous business practices is to require any entities dealing in real estate to have a real estate license with a physical presence in that state and not just a business license.  The real estate ethical standards in states keep the business transactions honest.  Also, in the event an exit company solicits business and provides services to clients from a state other than the state of registration, my understanding in such circumstances is than transgressions fall under federal jurisdiction because they involve interstate commerce.   If this is true, why don't we see these litigated in federal court?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2022)

thanks for the feedback, its appreciated and helpful moving forward!

I believe we dont see any federal litigation for the same reason we see so little state litigation.... timeshare scams just are not a priority or otherwise headline inducing (read vote getting) crimes to pursue.  (and that so few folks actually report these crimes)

having been involved with a case here in Florida with the AGs office, I was absolutely astonished at the level of paperwork, investigation, legwork, and man hours that went into what was an otherwise "small potatoes" scammer being pursued at that time.  It was very clear to even me that when it comes to managing meager resources, even law enforcement has to decide on the best bang for their buck for sure.  I can only imagine that gets WAY worse on a federal level.


----------

